# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  ریستور کردن چندین دیتابیس به طور همزمان

## ardeshir1365

سلام.
اساتید بزرگوار لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.
من حدود 180 تا دیتابیس دارم حالا میخوام بک آپی که از این دیتابیس ها گرفتم رو ریستور کنم. حالا یک راه حل منطقی که بشه سریع این کار رو کرد ارائه بفرمائید.(نمیخوام بک آپ ها رو دونه به بدونه ریستور کنم . میخوام گروهی این کار انجام بشه)
متشکرم

----------

